# Has anyone worked for a uk company in France under portage salarial ?



## philthompson23

Hi all 

wondered if anyone has ever worked for a uk firm in france under the portage salarial scheme?

many pitfalls etc?


----------



## EuroTrash

I knew people who did. I initially considered it but didn't. No pitfalls as such that I ever heard of, although obviously it brings additional expense over other ways of operating. In the right circumstances where the benefits justify the cost it's a good solution.


----------



## simpleton

I did this. I wasn't sure how much work I was going to be doing so decided to use an umbrella company to avoid the administration involved in setting up a company . It's expensive as you have to pay all the charges levied on an employer but is simple in terms of administration. I used this company, mainly because they could do the contract and invoices in English, although other companies may well offer similar.






Société de Portage Salarial "Challenge & Co" : Travailler comme un indépendant avec un statut de salarié CDD/CDI - Portage salarial Loire-Atlantique (44)


Challenge and Co, société de portage salarial : concept, présentation, travailler comme un indépendant




www.challengeandco.com





Their English language site



https://www.freelanceinfrance.com/



I can't think of any pitfalls or drawbacks other than the expense. The above site contains a tool to simulate how much you'll pay/receive.


----------



## philthompson23

Thanks very much for the link, super helpful. Do you still use this system? I like how it makes getting the carte vitale very simple


----------



## simpleton

I finished using it now as I've taken early retirement, but would have carried on using it if still working.


----------



## EuroTrash

philthompson23 said:


> I like how it makes getting the carte vitale very simple


I think how simple it is, is the luck of the draw.
I have an Irish colleague where I'm working now who is on a perfectly normal salarié contract, no reason at all why he should have had any issues getting his carte vitale, and 3 months and multiple emails down the line he's just sent all his justificatifs off for the third time.
In addition to somehow being scammed along the way into sending off a small fee that was requested in an email that CPAM denied all knowledge of.


----------

